# PSC 1610 - HP installer unexpectedly quits - Tiger



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Printer worked fine with 10.3.9. Did a clean install of 10.4 and now I can't install my HP PSC 1610. The installer starts and gets to installing e-mail portal and then I get, HP installer unexpectedly quit.
Tried the Printer Setup Utility and it unexpectedly quits. This is a new install with no other applications installed. 
Tried repairing disk permissions but that didn't help. I have no anti virus installed, no other applications installed.
This is on a eMac with a G4 processor and 384 MB of memory and 80 GB HDD.
I tried upgrading to 10.4.1 with all the security updates, but no help.
Any ideas?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

When the HP Installer unexpectedly quits, the console shows the following message:

The privileges have been verified or repaired on the selected volume
Jun 28 23:06:02 mattscos-power-mac-g5 authexec: executing /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/Current/Support/LaunchCFMApp
Jun 28 23:06:38 mattscos-power-mac-g5 authexec: executing /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/Current/Support/LaunchCFMApp
Jun 28 23:06:46 mattscos-power-mac-g5 authexec: executing /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/Current/Support/LaunchCFMApp
2005-06-28 23:07:03.766 HP All-in-One Installer[515] CFLog (0): 
CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): plist parse failed; the data is not proper UTF-8. The file name for this data could be:
(UNKNOWN)
The parser will retry as in 10.2, but the problem should be corrected in the plist.
Jun 28 23:07:04 mattscos-power-mac-g5 crashdump[636]: HP All-in-One Installer crashed
Jun 28 23:07:05 mattscos-power-mac-g5 crashdump[636]: crash report written to: /Users/m/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/HP All-in-One Installer.crash.log

The popup that wants to send report to Apple shows the following, I just included the last part before the crash.

/System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x961fc000 - 0x961fdfff libCyrillicConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
0x961ff000 - 0x96200fff libGreekConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libGreekConverter.dylib
0x96205000 - 0x9621bfff libJapaneseConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
0x9621d000 - 0x9623dfff libKoreanConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
0x9623f000 - 0x96241fff libLatin2Converter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin2Converter.dylib
0x9624b000 - 0x96259fff libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
0x9625e000 - 0x9625ffff libThaiConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libThaiConverter.dylib
0x96261000 - 0x96274fff libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib

Model: PowerMac7,2, BootROM 5.1.5f2, 1 processors, PowerPC 970 (2.2), 1.8 GHz, 512 MB
Graphics: GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200, AGP, 64 MB
Memory Module: DIMM0/J11, 256 MB, DDR SDRAM, PC3200U-30330
Memory Module: DIMM1/J12, 256 MB, DDR SDRAM, PC3200U-30330
Modem: MicroDash, UCJ, V.92, 1.0F, APPLE VERSION 2.6.4
Network Service: Built-in Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: Maxtor 6Y080M0, 76.33 GB
Parallel ATA Device: SONY DVD RW DW-U10A, 608.35 MB
USB Device: PSC 1600 series, HP, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Hub in Apple Pro Keyboard, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse, Fujitsu Component, Up to 1.5 Mb/sec, 100 mA
USB Device: Apple Pro Keyboard, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 250 mA

It seems to crash when searching the Mac OS.

Any ideas??
Thanks
Del


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

I found a fix for this. If anyone has the same problem, I will tell you what I did and it should fix it for you too.
1. Open the Macintosh HD.
2. Open the Library folder.
3. Drag the 'Preferences' folder to the desktop.
4. Restart the Mac.
5. Insert the HP CD
6. Run the HP Installer all the way through.
7. Open the Macintosh HD
8. Open the Library folder
9. Drag the new Preferences folder to the trash.
10. Drag the original Preferences folder from the Desktop back into the Library folder.
11. If you have an HP Image Zone icon on the Dock, drag it to the Desktop, so it disappears.
12. Run the HP AiO Setup Assistant again.
13. Reboot and try to print and scan, all should work fine now.


----------



## Gadgets (Aug 26, 2005)

Following you instructions didn't work for me, the installer still unexpectectly quits

Tried installing in safe boot mode, no avail....
Tried creating and logging on as another user, no go...

Both the CD version 7.2 and the download 7.3

HP support won't be available until monday, so i'm up the creek without a uh.. printer.

any other bright ideas ?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

You might try the same thing, but put the Cache folder on the desktop also. Then put them back in the Library after it installs and if it fails, put the original folders back in anyway.
Tech support for Mac is there 8AM to Midnight Eastern time and 11AM to 6PM on Saturday.


----------



## Gadgets (Aug 26, 2005)

Nope that didn't do it either.

I'm located in The Netherlands, Europe, and HP support over here is closed for now.

They did promise me that their MAC support guy(s?) would call me next monday.

I've tried a webchat session on the US HP site, but they don't do MAC support throught that, so I filled in a email support request, see what that will do.

Thank you for your support though...

I'm a 10 year "veteran" PC support tech who has just bought his first MAC (iMac G5) 2 months ago.

I can pretty much fix most Windows problems, but this is all new to me (and lovin' it ;-) )
This is really the first MAC related problem i had up till now... (more HP related though)

Any other thoughts greatly apreciated.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Gadgets (Aug 26, 2005)

Oops..

Seems I didn't read the above instruction too well and mistakenly moved the wrong preferences folder to the desktop (USERNAME/library/preferences instead of HD/library/preferences.)

Following above instructions did allow the installer to finish successfully.

thanks Del.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Glad I could help. Guess you have a Happy Mac again, eh?
Del


----------

